# Session à distance



## Ouaibou (3 Août 2008)

*Bonsoir,*

Je souhaite pouvoir me connecter en ssh à mon mac depuis l'extérieur. Pour cela j'ai coché la case "_Session à distance_" dans le panneau de préférences. 

Lorsque je me connecte avec mon ip locale (*10.0.1.2*) cela fonctionne parfaitement. Cependant, lorsque je tente de connecter depuis mon adresse ip internet cela ne fonctionne pas.

Pour être plus clair voilà comment est disposé mon réseau :

Je dispose d'une freebox en mode routeur sur laquelle est branchée une borne airport express en ethernet. Mon ordinateur portable est quand à lui lié à internet par wifi en se connectant sur l'aiport. 

En essayant d'accéder à mon ordinateur depuis l'extérieur via ssh avec mon ip internet, je pense que la freebox ne redirige pas toute les requêtes vers ma borne airport pour une question de sécurité, ce qui m'empêche donc d'accéder à mon ordinateur. 

Quelqu'un saurait il m'expliquer comment configurer ma freebox ou ma borne airport pour que je puisse accéder à mon ordinateur via ssh ?

Le fait de rediriger un port sur le routeur de la freebox vers l'airport et ensuite de me connecter  en indiquant ce port serait il une bonne solution ?

Merci


----------



## Ouaibou (3 Août 2008)

Je viens d'essayer de rediriger le port 22 de la freebox vers l'airport, mais je rencontre toujours le même problème :



> Amenhotep:~ laurent$ ssh -v laurent@mon_domaine
> OpenSSH_4.7p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7l 28 Sep 2006
> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh_config
> debug1: Connecting mon_domaine [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] port 22.



Impossible de se connecter. La requête n'arrive pas à l'ordinateur


----------



## Aekold (25 Août 2008)

J'ai exactement le même type de soucis. 

Ma configuration : 

Freebox mode normal
Airport avec protocole de mappage nat activé
DHCP activé

Ma freebox à une ip du type : 82.236.XXX.XXX
Le routeur crée des ip locales du type : 10.0.1.2

Tous les types de partage nécessaire sont activés.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à notre problème ?


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2008)

Les adresses IP locales ne sont valables que pour votre réseau personnel, côté *L*ocal *A*rea *N*etwork de votre routeur. Tous les routeurs du monde utilisent les mêmes gammes d'adresses IP qui sont réservées pour les LAN, par exemple:  10.0.xxx.xxx ou 192.168.xxx.xxx. De cette façon un routeur peut faire la différence entre le trafiic local d'un LAN et le trafic entre le LAN et le WAN.

Pour le côté *W*ide *A*rea *N*etwork de votre routeur, Internet en d'autres mots, il y 2 possiblités, soit vous avez une adresse *IP statique* que vous louer votre FAI ou une adresse *IP dynamique* que vous attribue votre FAI à chaque fois que vous vous connectez chez lui. C'est cette adresse IP qui est votre identifiant unique sur Internet parmi les autres internautes et les serveurs qui composent Internet.

Dans le premier cas, c'est votre IP statique qui vous indentifie sur Internet et là pas de problème.

Je n'ai jamais fait cette manipulation et je ne la connais que théoriquement, mais voici une explication qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut. Une recherche sur le forum ou sur internet vous en apprendra plus.

Dans le second cas, il faut que vous ayez un nom de domaine, machin_truc.org ou bidule.net, soit gratuitement ou en payant.
Puis l'enregistrer sur un serveur *D*omain *N*ame *S*ervice avec l'adresse IP dynamique que vous avez pour la connexion en cours, c'est possible gratuitement.
De cette façon, lors de votre connexion, ce serveur DNS pourra faire la traduction entre votre nom de domaine et votre adresse IP.


----------



## antro (25 Août 2008)

Ou des solutions tels que DynDNS qui permettent à la box de mettre à jour l'adresse IP côté WAN en correspondance avec un DNS et vous permettre de gérer des adresses genre : monmacamoi.dyndns.org.
Ensuite, il faudra configurer une NAT entre votre box et un port d'une machine du réseau local pour pouvoir le faire.

Après, je dirai tout dépend de ce que vous voulez faire en final. Perso, je déconseille fortement à tout novice en reseau de jouer à ce genre de manip. Vous risquez d'ouvrir une bouche béante dans votre LAN.

(J'avais moi même essayé de faire un truc du genre sur ma box et il a fallut moins de 5 minutes pour que quelqu'un prenne le contrôle de ma machine. Heureusement que j'étais devant !)

Si votre but, c'est d'accéder à vos fichiers chez vous, il y a d'autres solutions que de prendre ces risques là.


----------



## vg93179 (25 Août 2008)

Le réseau Free distribue des adresses ip statiques de type 88.162.xxx.xxx par exemple. 
C'est cette adresse là qu'il faudra entrer pour piloter l'ordi à distance. 

Ensuite, il faut effectivement rediriger les ports adéquats de la freebox vers l'ordi, via l'airport. 
C'est là que ca se complique. 
Chez ma mère, j'ai redirigé les ports suivants - en ligne sur le site de free via mon compte-  (mais je ne sais plus lesquels servent pour le remote, donc je te donne tout) udp, et tcp
6881, 5988, 5981, 3283, 5900, 5800, 3600. 
Vers l'adresse ip locale de l'ordi, dans mon cas  : 192.168.0.2. 

Seulement toi, tu as une airport entre les deux. 
Donc je pense qu'il faut la configurer pour qu'elle fasse juste relais DHCP, mais qu'elle ne doit pas distribuer d'adresse ip. 
Ou alors faire l'inverse : ne pas faire distribuer d'adresses ip à la freebox (pas routeur mais juste modem), et rediriger les ports depuis la borne airport (c'est ce que j'ai chez moi, mais pas avec une freebox, donc je ne sais pas si c'est possible). 

C'est un peu compliqué, mais avec un peu de logique, on y arrive...


----------



## antro (25 Août 2008)

Si le but c'est de pilote l'ordi à distance, essaye plutot logmein, ça t'évitera à galerer à parametrer ton réseau.


----------



## Aekold (29 Août 2008)

@vg93179 : la freebox est en réalité en mode modem et l'airport en mode routeur. C'est beaucoup plus simple à gérer. Ta solution a d'ailleurs très bien fonctionné dans mon cas.
J'ai ouvert les ports dont tu m'as parlé et cela à résolu mon problème. Car effectivement ayant quelques connaissances en réseaux, j'essayais bien de me connecter à l'ip de la freebox, mais forcément je n'avais pas ouvert les bons ports.

Encore merci à toi et aux autres qui ont apporté leur aide.


----------

